# UpSide Down Schwinn w/6' handlebars.........



## IngoMike (Dec 21, 2018)

https://fresno.craigslist.org/bik/d/clovis-custom-bicycle/6763805553.html


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 21, 2018)

Oh for crying out loud, that's not a Schwinn frame.


----------



## Sonic_scout (Mar 23, 2021)

So this is what a flipped bike looks like....


----------



## kostnerave (Mar 23, 2021)

Sale of this bike comes with a six page disclaimer contract and a "fast talker" to fill in the details for the buyer.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 23, 2021)

Looks like they spent some time to make it look good! Too bad they didn't have any engineering knowledge to make it solid. I'd still ride it though.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Mar 24, 2021)

This needs a motor badly


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 24, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> https://fresno.craigslist.org/bik/d/clovis-custom-bicycle/6763805553.html
> View attachment 922849



INTERESTING AND CREATIVE!
LOVE THAT BEAUTIFL GREEN LAWN!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Mar 24, 2021)

I first saw one of those builds back in the 60's, then built my own a few years later.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 25, 2021)

Wouldn't want to slam on the brakes.....


----------

